# Logitech G PRO X Wireless - EQ help



## The Pook

...why not just play with the sliders and see what the effect is? if you're changing them and can't tell any difference then maybe they're not worth messing with, no?

should be pretty self explanatory, look at the "hz" - lower hz = lower frequency. the left side is for low frequencies, the middle is for sounds in the middle, and the right is for high frequencies.

if you want to boost 4K and higher, lower everything <4K rather than boosting >4K if you can help it.


----------



## Jvendelboe

Jordan32 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently just bought the headset listed in the title and came from a hyper x flight, I am using it to play fps games such as valorant/warzone/csgo and the footsteps are extremely quiet in all games, the gun sounds and explosions are overpowering and struggle to locate where the foot steps are coming from.
> 
> I am not using surround sound mode and all drivers/software are up to date.
> 
> There are EQ presets pre-made and I have chosen the FPS one but that has not helped, I can make a custom one but I am not really sure what to adjust and a bit clueless when it comes to the EQ bars, I tried downloading custom ones from the community but apparently there are none at the moment for the wireless edition.
> 
> View attachment 2463230
> 
> 
> Any help would be great!
> 
> Cheers


Hi! I'm having the same problem. Did you find a solution?
Øko


----------



## Jordan32

Jvendelboe said:


> Hi! I'm having the same problem. Did you find a solution?
> Øko


Not really, I ended up re-installing the software and drivers and couldnt tell if that made a difference. I just use the FPS preset that comes with the software as I couldnt really find any other settings that I liked.

I will say I have gotten use to the headset now and think it works fairly well... but if you find any other settings that are better let me know !


----------



## uptowngirl

Jordan32 said:


> Not really, I ended up re-installing the software and drivers and couldnt tell if that made a difference. I just use the FPS preset that comes with the software as I couldnt really find any other settings that I liked.
> 
> I will say I have gotten use to the headset now and think it works fairly well... but if you find any other settings that are better let me know !


Try this custom profile. I'm using this in warzone currently with the G Pro X wireless and it's much better than the defaults. Footsteps can be heard much easier. I also had the same issue where I couldn't find any custom profiles in the software for Pro X wireless headset so I just made my own based on some of the EQ Settings I could see. Hope this helps and keep an eye out for a much better tweak as soon as I'm finished testing.


----------



## Jordan32

uptowngirl said:


> Try this custom profile. I'm using this in warzone currently with the G Pro X wireless and it's much better than the defaults. Footsteps can be heard much easier. I also had the same issue where I couldn't find any custom profiles in the software for Pro X wireless headset so I just made my own based on some of the EQ Settings I could see. Hope this helps and keep an eye out for a much better tweak as soon as I'm finished testing.
> 
> View attachment 2475199


Thankyou! 
I will give that a try when I get home.


----------



## BubblesNL

uptowngirl said:


> Try this custom profile. I'm using this in warzone currently with the G Pro X wireless and it's much better than the defaults. Footsteps can be heard much easier. I also had the same issue where I couldn't find any custom profiles in the software for Pro X wireless headset so I just made my own based on some of the EQ Settings I could see. Hope this helps and keep an eye out for a much better tweak as soon as I'm finished testing.
> 
> View attachment 2475199


Did you get to some more testing? I'm genuinely interested in your results.


----------



## siloscope

uptowngirl said:


> Try this custom profile. I'm using this in warzone currently with the G Pro X wireless and it's much better than the defaults. Footsteps can be heard much easier. I also had the same issue where I couldn't find any custom profiles in the software for Pro X wireless headset so I just made my own based on some of the EQ Settings I could see. Hope this helps and keep an eye out for a much better tweak as soon as I'm finished testing.
> 
> View attachment 2475199


hello there! mind if i ask if your surround sound is enabled in the ghub?

also, whats your preset on the actual sound settings on windows? what bitrate are u onto?


----------



## Jordan32

This is my bitrate, I somewhat have got use to it now. 

I do not have surround sound enabled. 

Thanks!


----------



## uptowngirl

siloscope said:


> hello there! mind if i ask if your surround sound is enabled in the ghub?
> 
> also, whats your preset on the actual sound settings on windows? what bitrate are u onto?


No surround is disabled. I’m not a fan


----------



## Mache

Can you pinpoint where shots and footsteps are coming from with those headphones? 

Looking to Upgrade from Hyper X MII, really struggling with the likes of PUBG.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mightyy

uptowngirl said:


> Try this custom profile. I'm using this in warzone currently with the G Pro X wireless and it's much better than the defaults. Footsteps can be heard much easier. I also had the same issue where I couldn't find any custom profiles in the software for Pro X wireless headset so I just made my own based on some of the EQ Settings I could see. Hope this helps and keep an eye out for a much better tweak as soon as I'm finished testing.
> 
> View attachment 2475199


How do i can get the same eq adnaced couse im getting like 5 stages only. Ty


----------



## MoonieBaboonie

uptowngirl said:


> Try this custom profile. I'm using this in warzone currently with the G Pro X wireless and it's much better than the defaults. Footsteps can be heard much easier. I also had the same issue where I couldn't find any custom profiles in the software for Pro X wireless headset so I just made my own based on some of the EQ Settings I could see. Hope this helps and keep an eye out for a much better tweak as soon as I'm finished testing.
> 
> View attachment 2475199


Any updates on the EQ settings? i've been trying to find one to hear footstep on rainbow six siege.


----------



## erkinghe67

mightyy said:


> How do i can get the same eq adnaced couse im getting like 5 stages only. Ty


have you found a solution about it? I don't even check it out


----------



## DeathByDDD

Mache said:


> Can you pinpoint where shots and footsteps are coming from with those headphones?
> 
> Looking to Upgrade from Hyper X MII, really struggling with the likes of PUBG.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I own the Logitech G Pro X Wireless as well, it’s a great headset. You can definitely pinpoint footsteps and gun shots. Especially as more custom presets start popping up for this headset on the Ghub software, there’s going to be a lot more options to choose from that fit your ears and gameplay


----------



## mällimajoneesi

erkinghe67 said:


> have you found a solution about it? I don't even check it out


do you have the pro X WIRELESS? People say that if you have the wired version it has less EQ settings


----------



## kroxigor23

Jordan32 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently just bought the headset listed in the title and came from a hyper x flight, I am using it to play fps games such as valorant/warzone/csgo and the footsteps are extremely quiet in all games, the gun sounds and explosions are overpowering and struggle to locate where the foot steps are coming from.
> 
> I am not using surround sound mode and all drivers/software are up to date.
> 
> There are EQ presets pre-made and I have chosen the FPS one but that has not helped, I can make a custom one but I am not really sure what to adjust and a bit clueless when it comes to the EQ bars, I tried downloading custom ones from the community but apparently there are none at the moment for the wireless edition.
> 
> View attachment 2463230
> 
> 
> Any help would be great!
> 
> Cheers



Hopefully by now you have found the EQ setting, my daily setting is on FPS Game is = 0,0,0,1,2,3,5,6,6,4 from there maybe you can tweak to your liking by increasing the first 3 bar is low and the 3 last bar is the high, I think I have upload my setting in the g hub......and also just download the immerse for Logitech and it helps to give dimension to the sound, it has 14 day trial for you to try out.. it's a much better sorround sound then the stand DTS that Logitech has....hopefully it helps


----------



## Jordan32

kroxigor23 said:


> Hopefully by now you have found the EQ setting, my daily setting is on FPS Game is = 0,0,0,1,2,3,5,6,6,4 from there maybe you can tweak to your liking by increasing the first 3 bar is low and the 3 last bar is the high, I think I have upload my setting in the g hub......and also just download the immerse for Logitech and it helps to give dimension to the sound, it has 14 day trial for you to try out.. it's a much better sorround sound then the stand DTS that Logitech has....hopefully it helps


Cheers for that,

Tried out immerse and seems to be an improvement. How are you finding settings for the headset on the G hub ? I cant seem to find any. only the wired version comes up. 

Thanks.


----------



## kroxigor23

Jordan32 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently just bought the headset listed in the title and came from a hyper x flight, I am using it to play fps games such as valorant/warzone/csgo and the footsteps are extremely quiet in all games, the gun sounds and explosions are overpowering and struggle to locate where the foot steps are coming from.
> 
> I am not using surround sound mode and all drivers/software are up to date.
> 
> There are EQ presets pre-made and I have chosen the FPS one but that has not helped, I can make a custom one but I am not really sure what to adjust and a bit clueless when it comes to the EQ bars, I tried downloading custom ones from the community but apparently there are none at the moment for the wireless edition.
> 
> View attachment 2463230
> 
> 
> Any help would be great!
> 
> Cheers


 Hail try these setting on the EQ

-1, - 2, - 1,1,4,5,5,1,7,9 i mostly play COD MW and BFV, and also use the immerse software.... But it works also without it, hope it fits your needs


----------

